

Video: the Digital Economy Bill may pass on Tuesday in UK. We need to stop it - thenomad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOyg1GUY18U

======
dawgyDoo
The bill comes after discussions at a private dinner between the UK business
secretary and billionaire media mogul of Dreamworks.

[http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/th...](http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article6797844.ece)

Is this corruption?

